# Reflux cause IBS flare up?



## peg1968 (Feb 19, 2008)

I just found this board and I have reflux and IBS. I'm curious if anyone else has a problem with reflux causing diarrhea. Last night I had a really bad attack that nothing would help. I took an extra aciphex and did shots of mylanta and the pain would not go away. I called my doctor and she told me to go to the ER. After a 3 hour wait they took my blood pressure and gave me some maalox with lidocane in it and sent me on my way. Of course by the time I was actually seen the pain had stopped.This morning I had diarrhea and it seems that every time I have a really bad attack I have diarrhea the next day. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi welcome to the forumsi have reflux and ibs, too, and yes this has happened to me before, although mine wasn't as bad as yours. The dr told me that when upper stomach pain is severe it could trigger painful bowel movements... My reflux was feeling pretty OK after being on prevacid which also has C as a side effect so that's good for my ibs-d. Maybe you could ask your dr if there's something like this (which deals with both the acid and the d) that's suitable for you?Cherrie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mylanta has magnesium in it.Maalox has magnesium in it.Magnesium salts can cause diarrhea all on their own (why they are sometimes used as laxatives, after all)Physical stress is also stress so that could be setting things off as well. I don't think your body cares much if you are in physical pain vs being under mental stress. I think your body has similar reactions and both physical and mental stress tend to make any disease get worse.K.


----------



## peg1968 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I didn't even think that the Mylanta was what might be causing the diarrhea. That makes perfect sense though because when I'm having a bad reflux attack I take a couple tablespoons of it. My doctor put me on cerafate yesterday so this is my first full day of taking it. She wants me to take it 4 times a day but I was only able to get in 3 doses. I take synthroid also so I have to space it out so it's not close to that because it says not to take it within 2 hours of taking synthroid. I have an appointment with her on the 6th so I'm sure she'll send me for some tests then. At least I hope she does because I want some answers as to why the pain has gotten so bad lately.


----------

